# Gary, Dunlop Graspic DS-1, How good is it?



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Your latest review says it's better on glare ice than the Michelin X-Ice and slightly worse than the Blizzak WS-60, but those all appear to be for linear acceleration and braking tests. Your previous test shows the Dunlop hit the most cones, which is apparently a problem with this tire: It doesn't turn well.

Has that issue been rectified?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The most recent verson iof the Graspic DS-2 did very well on glare ice braking, but lateral grip was better with the others, yes. This is a characteristic of the tire that likely can't be changed easily.

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Is the Bridgestone WS-60 absolutely the best studless you carry?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

allaboutme said:


> Is the Bridgestone WS-60 absolutely the best studless you carry?


So far, yes. I'm due for replacement this season and those are the ones I'll be buying.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

In deep snow and ice will the DS-2 outperform the WS-60? I've read your review but someone has been swearing by the DS-2's to me.


----------

